# SUCCESS!! (was: Aquis bracelet sizing)



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello,

As most of you know, I have an Aquis inbound within the next day or two, or three, depending on the USPS. The bracelet is sized for a 6.5" wrist and mine is a little less than 7". I may be able to get away with adjusting the micro adjustment on the clasp to get it to fit but in the event that I can't how difficult is it to remove the screws in the bracelet to add a link?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

Hey Rob...congratulations on the Aquis. it is very easy, assuming you have a screwdriver small enough. Most eyeglasses screwdrivers will work. Be aware that sometimes Oris uses Loctite (glue) to hold the screws tight. I have heard that running the bracelet under very hot water loosens this. Good luck

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

Greg,

Thanks. I'm looking forward to receiving it.

The original owner, a great guy, gave me that advice - putting the bracelet in very hot water - but I was just curious if there were other methods, I bought some micro screw drivers today that I think will work well.

Thanks again!

Rob


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

Hopefully you got the links that were originally removed.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*



BrentYYC said:


> Hopefully you got the links that were originally removed.


The extra links were included. The gentleman I purchased the watch from is an outstanding individual and it was a great transaction.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

Great, then it will be a piece of cake to put a link back in. It's taking a link (screw) out for the first time, or removing the bracelet to change to the rubber dive strap, that can be very difficult the first time due to the thread locking compound Oris uses. Once the original lock of the screws has been broken, taking screws out again is easy.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

It's a piece of cake you won't have any trouble. One of the easiest bracelets to size I've ever encountered, if not the easiest


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

Rob, it must be easy - I can resize an Oris bracelet. Make sure the blade of the screwdriver is exactly the same size as the slot.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

I'll probably keep the bracelet as is for a while. It is snug but there is no way that it could come un-clasped and fall off, over my hand, completely. I kind of like knowing that


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

Fellas,

The screw drivers I purchased are not going to allow me to adjust the size of the bracelet. The tip of the smallest screw driver is just a bit too wide (I don't want to scratch my bracelet). My Aquis is the only watch I own that requires removing screws to adjust the size of the bracelet; so, what size (tip) screw driver do I need?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

I bought a small kit for about $15 at Home Depot. It was the only store in town that had one small enough. I use it all the time now.

http://t.homedepot.com/p/General-Tools-Screwdriver-Set-18-Piece-63518/100373859/


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

Rob,

Thanks for the information. I have decided to just take it to a competent jeweler, who has the right tools and know how, to do it. I don't want to scratch the bracelet or stab myself with the screw driver.

Rob


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

Rob, I think that Oris bracelets uses something like a 1.3mm screw head.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*



sticky said:


> Rob, I think that Oris bracelets uses something like a 1.3mm screw head.


Thanks Sticky. I think I'm going to need a soldering iron too, to break loose the loctite.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*



rosborn said:


> Thanks Sticky. I think I'm going to need a soldering iron too, to break loose the loctite.


You don't need boiling water or blow torches as some here often suggest. * The key to removing pins sealed with loctite is to tighten the screw with a bout a half turn first to break the loctite, then unscrew it easily.*

All you need is a decent screwdriver. They come from Oris with about 1/4 to 1/2 of a turn left in them to tighten and is it much easier to break up the adhesive while applying pressure and turning the screw. Once you break the loctite it comes out easily.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*



underpar said:


> You don't need boiling water or blow torches as some here often suggest. * The key to removing pins sealed with loctite is to tighten the screw with a bout a half turn first to break the loctite, then unscrew it easily.*
> 
> All you need is a decent screwdriver. They come from Oris with about 1/4 to 1/2 of a turn left in them to tighten and is it much easier to break up the adhesive while applying pressure and turning the screw. Once you break the loctite it comes out easily.


I have a Bergeon screw driver on the way. The Friends of Oris Forum (FoOF) suggested a 1.20 mm tipped screw driver when another post posed the same question. I am hesitant to tighten it at all. This is a pre-owned watch so the 1/4 to 1/2 turn that Oris leaves in the screw may not apply.

It really isn't that big of a deal. The watch is snug on my wrist right now. I would just like it a little less snug.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

Don't forget, you're replacing a link and not removing one for the first time, so the bracelet screw has already been removed once and the Loc-tite broken. Removing it again to put a link back in will be easy because it isn't locked in place anymore.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*



BrentYYC said:


> Don't forget, you're replacing a link and not removing one for the first time, so the bracelet screw has already been removed once and the Loc-tite broken. Removing it again to put a link back in will be easy because it isn't locked in place anymore.


That may be but I'm pretty sure my new friend, TTL, applied some Loc-Tite to the threads of the screw when he put it back in. He didn't want it to work its way out. Can't say as I blame him.

This may be much ado about nothing. I'm thinking I get the right sized screw driver and the screw will come out lickety split...easy peezy. <smile> I'll be sure to take my iPad to the ER when I slip off the screw and stab myself so I can y'all about it.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*



rosborn said:


> I have a Bergeon screw driver on the way. The Friends of Oris Forum (FoOF) suggested a 1.20 mm tipped screw driver when another post posed the same question. I am hesitant to tighten it at all. This is a pre-owned watch so the 1/4 to 1/2 turn that Oris leaves in the screw may not apply.
> 
> It really isn't that big of a deal. The watch is snug on my wrist right now. I would just like it a little less snug.


A quality screwdriver makes all the difference in the world. Trying to tighten it a bit wont hurt anything. The loctite usually settles and dries at the bottom of the link allow for a little room to tighten it. You only need it to move a fraction of a turn to crack the adhesive as loctite is very brittle.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

Rob, you have a very good screwdriver on its way to you (some would say the best) so the screw may come out dead easy. You've certainly nothing to loose by trying Underpar's method. Just remember - if you slip try not to bleed on the watch. :-d


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

Before you attempt anything, cover the link with cellophane tape or packing tape, then pierce it with the screwdriver and undo the screw. The tape will help keep the screwdriver tip centered, and if it skips off it will protect the watch link from damage.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

There's many a person with a scratched lug or link that hasn't bothered to follow Brent's excellent advice.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

Alright, so changing the name of the thread was a bit melodramatic...

Anyway, simple things can be accomplished if you have the right tools. I didn't have the right sized screw drivers and was getting a little frustrated that even the smallest of the set I purchased wouldn't fit. Guess what? They make even smaller tipped screw drivers. I received my 1.2 mm Bergeon drum barrel screw driver around 12:15 and had the new link added by 12:30 - without scratching the link of the bracelet or stabbing myself


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*



rosborn said:


> I received my 1.2 mm Bergeon drum barrel screw driver around 12:15 and had the new link added by 12:30 - without scratching the link of the bracelet or stabbing myself


Awwww... a little blood in the links would have made a great story. ;-)


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*



BrentYYC said:


> Awwww... a little blood in the links would have made a great story. ;-)


I know. Right...? Would have added some color too.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*

I don't think that changing the title of the thread was the least bit melodramatic. I find sizing a bracelet or changing a strap a big event and something to shout about.


----------



## Gnippet (Feb 12, 2018)

Old thread but still useful. Good advice with the hot water. I first tought it was a pin to push out as on my old Oris Artelier and pushed like crazy, much easier with the screwdriver


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*



rosborn said:


> Alright, so changing the name of the thread was a bit melodramatic...
> 
> Anyway, simple things can be accomplished if you have the right tools. I didn't have the right sized screw drivers and was getting a little frustrated that even the smallest of the set I purchased wouldn't fit. Guess what? They make even smaller tipped screw drivers. I received my 1.2 mm Bergeon drum barrel screw driver around 12:15 and had the new link added by 12:30 - without scratching the link of the bracelet or stabbing myself


I have a new Aquis (_black on black 43.5_) on the way and have been stressing about adjusting the bracelet down for my 6.75 wrist. It seems to be a big mystery about the correct tool to use. (I even downloaded the user manual from the Oris site and it doesn't tell how to resize!) I get how it's a special tool to remove the bracelet but sizing it shouldn't be a mystery in my opinion.

I thought I'd find a YouTube vid or some instructions here on WUS but this old thread was the closest thing I found. I'm glad @rosborn mentioned the size of his winning Bergeon screwdriver! I had to order a 1.2mm because with all of the million screwdrivers I have in my shop, nothing goes that small. 😆

Anyway, looking forward to receiving my new Aquis and giving it a go!


----------



## Viper98912 (Feb 27, 2018)

Yup, just a small watch flathead screwdriver does the trick...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*



ACL-Watch said:


> I have a new Aquis (_black on black 43.5_) on the way and have been stressing about adjusting the bracelet down for my 6.75 wrist. It seems to be a big mystery about the correct tool to use. (I even downloaded the user manual from the Oris site and it doesn't tell how to resize!) I get how it's a special tool to remove the bracelet but sizing it shouldn't be a mystery in my opinion.
> 
> I thought I'd find a YouTube vid or some instructions here on WUS but this old thread was the closest thing I found. I'm glad @rosborn mentioned the size of his winning Bergeon screwdriver! I had to order a 1.2mm because with all of the million screwdrivers I have in my shop, nothing goes that small.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to receiving my new Aquis and giving it a go!


Congrats on your new Aquis. They are great watches. I cannot emphasize enough that usibg a soldering iton to heat the screw head (to break the loc-tite) in removing the screw. The focused heat is much better than soaking the entire bracelet in boiling water.

Have fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

Viper98912 said:


> Yup, just a small watch flathead screwdriver does the trick...


Have you had any issues with the overly strong thread lock glue?


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Aquis bracelet sizing*



rosborn said:


> Congrats on your new Aquis. They are great watches. I cannot emphasize enough that usibg a soldering iton to heat the screw head (to break the loc-tite) in removing the screw. The focused heat is much better than soaking the entire bracelet in boiling water.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


*Thank you!* I'm glad you clarified that. I was thinking the heat should go on the other side away from the screw head.
(as if it was a long screw that goes through the lugs)
Sounds like the screw head is short and the threads are near where you insert the screwdriver.

Also, do you still have the watch and if so do you still like it? (And, should I be worried about the 43.5mm size on my 6.75" wrist?)

Thanks again &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

By way of followup, I received my Aquis yesterday. (love it!) Based on advice from this thread, I purchased a 1.5mm precision screwdriver.

(It was only $3.45 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ES5MOO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

This little screwdriver fit perfectly and firmly in the slot. Based on an early post by @underpar no heat was needed. I simply put on some strong magnifying glasses, carefully inserted the screwdriver firmly into the screw head, nudged it just a tiny bit clockwise and then very slowly and firmly turned it counter clockwise to loosen. The sizing took all of about 6 minutes! Thanks all. ?


----------

